# "Error occurred while launching the setup, Remote procedure call failed"



## pwnagebeef (Jun 18, 2013)

When I try to install this demo, I get this error a few seconds after launching the setup:
"Error occurred while launching the setup, Remote procedure call failed"
Help would be appreciated, Thanks in advance.


----------



## bond327 (Apr 22, 2013)

what is this demo of?


----------

